# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] Ανεμιστηρας κλιματιστικου

## Χρηστος Αγρινιο

Γεια σας και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους.
Το θέμα μου είναι λιγο άτοπο για το forum των κλιματιστικών αλλά όποιος γνωρίζει και μπορεί ας με βοηθήσει 
θέλω να συνδέσω εναν ανεμιστήρα απο εσωτερική μονάδα κατευθείαν στο ρεύμα και όπως βλέπω στο σχέδιο θέλει πυκνωτή 1.5 μf/450 volt
και θέλω να το βάλω στη μεσαία σκάλα τι άλλο πρέπει να συνδέσω?
ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν είμαι έμπειρος σε αυτά αλλά το βασικό σχέδιο σύνδεσης είναι το επάνω . Το κάτω είναι νομίζω για διαγνωστικά προς πλακέτα (κάτι σαν ταχόμετρο ή αν βραχυκυκλώσει κτλ) τώρα το πως κανονίζεται η ταχύτητα των στροφών αυτό λογικά φαντάζομαι γίνεται μέσω της πλακέτας , αλλά θα μπορούσες να μειώσεις τις στροφές με κάποιο ντίμερ . (με επιφύλαξη ... ας πει και κάποιος άλλος που ξέρει καλύτερα)

----------


## jakektm

θα συνδεσεις οπως ακριβως γραφει το επανω σχεδιο, +πυκνωτη, και θα το ρυθμισεις αναγκαστικα με καποιον ρυθμιστη στροφων.

αλλιως θα δουλευει στο μεγιστο

σαν παραδειγμα  http://www.stamouli-fans.gr/index.ph...ory&path=79_80


δες ποσα βαττ χρειαζεσαι και μετα ψαξε το καταλληλο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εννοείται θα πρέπει να πάρει ρυθμιστή στροφών πλησιέστερα στα βατ του ανεμιστήρα (αλλά όχι κατά πολύ ισχυρότερο ) π.χ. αν είναι το μοτέρ 30W προτιμότερο να πάρει στα 50W και όχι (λόγω πιθανής ίδιας τιμής/κόστους του ρυθμιστή στροφών) κάποιον που είναι π.χ. για 500W . για να υπάρχει σταθερότητα στον έλεγχο (έτσι δεν είναι?)

----------


## Χρηστος Αγρινιο

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας.  όποτε βάζω                             μαύρο => ρεύμα                                              κόκκινο => πυκνωτής                                             άσπρο => πυκνωτής + ρεύμα     ο πυκνωτής θέλει πολικότητα?      τα watt ειναι 12 αρα 20 watt ρυθμιστής στροφών είναι εντάξει έτσι?

----------


## FILMAN

Μη χρησιμοποιήσεις dimmer για έλεγχο στροφών. Ο πυκνωτής δεν έχει πολικότητα. Θα χρειαστείς πυκνωτή λειτουργίας κινητήρων 1.5μF 450V~.

----------


## Χρηστος Αγρινιο

Δεν ξεκινάει ο ανεμιστήρας......  τι να έχω σύνδέση λάθος ?     ?

----------


## FILMAN

Η σύνδεση που έκανες είναι σωστή. Τώρα:

Δοκίμασε να γυρίσεις τον άξονα με το χέρι. Πρέπει να γυρνάει πολύ ελεύθερα. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση θα πρέπει να ρίξεις σπρέυ και/ή λάδι στα κουζινέτα του μοτέρ για να ξεκολλήσει, ενδεχομένως λύνοντάς το.

Αν ο άξονας γυρίζει ελεύθερα, και το μοτέρ βουίζει αλλά δεν ξεκινάει να γυρνάει, έχεις ή χαλασμένο πυκνωτή (μέτρηση με καπασιτόμετρο, ή δοκιμή με άλλον που ξέρεις ότι είναι καλός) ή διακοπή σε μια από τις δυο περιελίξεις (μέτρηση με ωμόμετρο μεταξύ κόκκινου - μαύρου και άσπρου - μαύρου. Αν μια από τις δυο μετρήσεις είναι άπειρο, είναι κομμένη η αντίστοιχη περιέλιξη. Αν οι περιελίξεις είναι εντάξει, μια μέτρηση μεταξύ άσπρου - κόκκινου θα σου δώσει τιμή όσο το άθροισμα των δυο παραπάνω μετρήσεων).

Αν το μοτέρ είναι τελείως νεκρό (ούτε καν βουίζει) τότε μετρώντας ωμικά τα τρία ζεύγη των καλωδίων θα πρέπει να διαβάζεις μια τιμή μόνο για το κόκκινο - άσπρο, ενώ τα άλλα δυο ζεύγη που περιέχουν και το μαύρο θα δείχνουν άπειρη αντίσταση. Στην περίπτωση αυτή θα έχει ανοίξει η εσωτερική θερμοασφάλεια του μοτέρ η οποία είναι ενωμένη εσωτερικά σε σειρά με το μαύρο καλώδιο (συνήθης βλάβη). Οπότε θα πρέπει να λύσεις το μοτέρ και να την αλλάξεις.

----------


## Χρηστος Αγρινιο

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου,θα πάρω πολυμετρο να κάνω τις μετρήσεις.... το τελευταίο το έκαψα πριν λίγες μέρες...απο πρίζα,  με αυτή τη συνδεσμολογία δεν κάνει τίποτε το μοτέρ νεκρό  , όταν όμως βάζω το κόκκινο καλώδιο (πυκνωτή) με το μαύρο ακούγετε θόρυβος στο μοτέρ και βοηθώντας το λίγο, ξεκινάει περιστροφή  βγάζει αέρα αλλά δεν ανεβάζει πολλές στροφές....

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Έβαλες λίγο αντισκωριακό στα κουζινέτα / άξονες? (είναι πολύ αδύνατα μοτέρ αυτά) βάλε 2 σταγόνες λάδι , κούνα τον άξονα μπρος - πίσω μερικές φορές και στρίψε τον επίσης μερικές φορές δεξιά αριστερά . Ξααναδοκίμασε με τον πυκνωτή στο άσπρο κόκκινο (αρχική θέση) και αν δεν κάνει εκκίνηση σπρώξε λίγο τον ανεμιστήρα να δεις τι θα κάνει . Το βοηθητικό τύλιγμα μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## Χρηστος Αγρινιο

Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά σε όλους.   Τελικά ήταν καμένη η θερμική προστασία που είχε το μοτέρ μέσα (πολύ δύσκολο να ανοιχτεί) του έβαλα ενα ψιλό συρματακι και το δοκίμασα δουλεύει άψογα,     ευχαριστώ πολύ το forum για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## jakektm

καλυτερα να το αλλαξεις με καινουριο , γιατι ετσι το πηνιο του μοτερ ειναι απροστατευτο

----------

FILMAN (05-01-15)

----------


## Χρηστος Αγρινιο

Καλημέρα 
Έβαλα αυτό το ρυθμιστή που επισυνάπτω μια χαρά δουλεύει , απλά σε κάποια σημεία έχω ένα μικρο συντονισμό.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Από το 50% και πάνω μπορεί να λειτουργεί καλά . αλλά από κάτω του 50% επειδή ενισχύονται οι τριβές και αδυνατεί να το στρέψει αποσυντονίζεται (μουγκρίζει / ζορίζεται κτλ) έτσι είναι αυτά.

----------


## FILMAN

> Καλημέρα 
> Έβαλα αυτό το ρυθμιστή που επισυνάπτω μια χαρά δουλεύει , απλά σε κάποια σημεία έχω ένα μικρο συντονισμό.


Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να μην τον συνδυάσεις με το μοτέρ αυτό.

----------


## Χρηστος Αγρινιο

Μπορεί να καεί το μοτέρ? Πάντως δεν ζεσταίνεται ιδιαίτερα....

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν είναι σωστό να τροφοδοτείς επαγωγικούς κινητήρες όπως αυτός με μη ημιτονοειδή παροχή.

----------

